# Tweaked neck.



## Katherine Znam (Feb 11, 2011)

This has been a year of learning the art of patience.

After getting Lyme's disease in Connecticut at the NARA championships (and not even passing FR1) my lovely reckless Dutch has something tweaked in his neck.

So I have stopped jumping and biting and am looking into a chiropractor.

Question: Do I go with DVM that does chiro work on dogs or a human chiro that does work on dogs? Does anyone have one to recommend between SF and Sacramento? Must be working dog friendly obviously cause if the chiro isn't comfortable my dog is not going to relax to get adjusted. Went to one who was scared of the dog (he was sitting in heel position). So we left. 

Really want to fix him up so we can test all this dang training on the field again.

Kat


----------



## Katherine Znam (Feb 11, 2011)

IGNORE POST. Got educated on how to preform a search and sound advice. My bad.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I, personally, do not anyone that is not a VET chiro touch my dogs or do any adjustments. Even at that, I am very particular. JMO


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

I personally have used both human chiropractors (require referral from veterinarian) and veterinarian chiropractors. I would not say that the veterinarians are necessarily any better. My personal experience has been that the doctors who were chiropractors first really have the majic hands. But I think that you have to look at the individual. Make sure they do a thorough gait analysis. Have them check his jaw to see if it is out of alignment too. And the doctor really needs to have a good bedside manner to do that adjustment!!!!

Bitework and focused heeling are hard on a dog's neck.

Good luck


----------

